# For those who are expecting a visit from Santa...



## LDFerguson (13 Dec 2008)

http://portablenorthpole.sympatico.msn.ca/home/


----------



## my2leftfeet (13 Dec 2008)

That is absolutely brilliant - thanks a million for posting link.


----------



## S.L.F (13 Dec 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> http://portablenorthpole.sympatico.msn.ca/home/



Thanks Liam my boy will love that!


----------



## ninsaga (14 Dec 2008)

mighty - thanks for sharing


----------



## Havana (14 Dec 2008)

You can also track him on Christmas Eve courtesy  of NASA.  I'm glued to this every year and I'm 33!!!

http://nesanta.com/TrackSanta.html


----------



## Bubbly Scot (14 Dec 2008)

Thanks a mill for posting the video link, I've done a message for my little one, she'll be thrilled!



Havana said:


> You can also track him on Christmas Eve courtesy of NASA. I'm glued to this every year and I'm 33!!!
> 
> http://nesanta.com/TrackSanta.html


 
Me too...and I'm..............a bit older than you!!


----------



## MaryBe (14 Dec 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> http://portablenorthpole.sympatico.msn.ca/home/


 
Absolutely brilliant, I have sent messages to all my young nieces and nephews (my children are adult-ish)  Where was Santa when I was young? I waited up every Christmas Eve just to get a glimpse of him to no avail.  Now he can contact you on your PC.  Treasured memories...


----------



## cole (14 Dec 2008)

Thanks a million for that link Liam. My 10 year old (who has been wavering) was thrilled! My youngest will see it too. Outstanding!


----------



## oldtimer (14 Dec 2008)

Thanks a million. Despite my advancing years, Oldtimer has for the first time communicated directly with Santa. He's bringing me a new medical card.


----------



## AJC (17 Dec 2008)

Brill...and free...kids were amazed


----------



## p45 (18 Dec 2008)

Brilliant, well done.


----------



## Vanilla (18 Dec 2008)

Thanks Liam, my children were enchanted.


----------



## Megan (18 Dec 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Thanks Liam, my children were enchanted.



So were mine and they are adults.


----------



## shootingstar (18 Dec 2008)

I am delighted with that link. Have sent it to my neice and nephew. many thanks


----------



## Ron Burgundy (18 Dec 2008)

Liam your a legend,

POST OF THE YEAR !!!!!


----------



## Purple (19 Dec 2008)

Brilliant Liam, thanks very much.


----------



## S.L.F (24 Dec 2008)

My boy has just seen his message from Santa.

Man he's so excited, we sprinkled star dust and oats in the garden for the reindeer (just to make sure they stopped here).


----------

